# Which AR15 to go with?



## CHRGDGS (Sep 27, 2007)

I see several choices. Stag, bushmaster, rock river and so on. Any of which better than the others? also 16" barrel vs the 20"? Just looking for a little bit of advice on which direction to start looking. :smt1099


----------



## 45 doctor (Oct 23, 2007)

*Whick AR15?*



CHRGDGS said:


> I see several choices. Stag, bushmaster, rock river and so on. Any of which better than the others? also 16" barrel vs the 20"? Just looking for a little bit of advice on which direction to start looking. :smt1099


I had the same problem you are having now. There is no "right" answer to your question, sorry to say. It mostly depends on who you talk to and what you want to use the wepon for. I ended up with a Rock River 16" barrel. This gun is a better shot than I am. You might want to check AR15.com. There is so much info there to help you make up your mind it will take you month to sort it all out.

What ever you get I am sure you will like it. Mine ROCKS!!!!!
Good luck.


----------



## CHRGDGS (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been reading on the AR15 forum quite a bit, Smith and wesson also caught my attention. I noticed your from SE Michigan, any gun shop's you can reccomend to take a look at? I live in Clinton Township and head to Double Action atleast once a week, but thier prices are a little steep for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Last year at this time I saw at a guns show S&W AR's for 550 to 650. Could not figure out why they were so cheap with having the name. I'm sure they have gone up in price but never knew why they were low to start with. It's usually the other way around.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I was very pleased with the quality of my Stag M4gery (before I sold it).

16" barrels are generally better for fighting, while 20" guns are sometimes better for range shooting. Most people do a lot more range shooting than fighting.


----------



## CHRGDGS (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, I shot the S&W and today and fell in love with it, amazing gun. I had a lil bit of trouble with the sight's but other than that tons of fun. Expect pictures and a range report soon :mrgreen:


----------



## 45 doctor (Oct 23, 2007)

CHRGDGS said:


> I've been reading on the AR15 forum quite a bit, Smith and wesson also caught my attention. I noticed your from SE Michigan, any gun shop's you can reccomend to take a look at? I live in Clinton Township and head to Double Action atleast once a week, but thier prices are a little steep for me. Thanks for the help.


Sorry it took so long for a reply. I got mine at Firearms Exchange in Wayne. This was about a year ago and I stop in once in a while just to see if they have anything I just can't live without. They have a good staff there and they don't try to BS you into something. It seems like their prices are in line with most other places I have been in. Most of the time they are better than the gun shows (they do go to the Taylor show).

I also saw at Top Gun Shooting Sports in Taylor that they have a S&W MP that is all tricked out with goodies (light, forward grip, etc.). I think it was about $1300 but I'm not sure on the price.

Good luck.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I love my Rock River Arms, I own 2 of them, and they are reasonable priced!!!

Here are mine


----------

